# Any Hip Dysplasia Home Remedies?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My aunt Khris owned two English Bulldogs before her divorce a year ago. After her seperation she was left with both dogs, but had to move into an apartment which was on the second floor. She rehomed her eldest bulldog Mable with my grandmother because Mable was having a hard time with the stairs. Grandma doesn't have any stairs. Over the last year Mabel has taken a serious turn for the worse with her hips. The last three times i've visited my grandma,my heart broke for the dog. She is heeble hobbling all over the place on her tippy toes because she's trying to keep her back feet together. She's so bad that sometimes she doesn't get to make it outside to go to the bathroom. Grandma has been giving her a baby asprin once a day, but it's just not cutting it. I placed a phone call to my vet tech friend and she reccomended Rymadil and glucosomene.... both of which I'm picking up tonight because I'm dog sitting. 

Are there any other home remedies that I can do to help her comfort? Has anyone here had to have the surgery? How much can I expect to pay worst case scenerio? I say "I" because my grandma can't afford this(money and time) she's ill with Lupus and is trying to recover from a broken arm that happened about a year ago(her lupus isn't allowing it to heal)... she had orthopedic surgery to put two plates to assist the bones to fuse, wears a bone stimulator every night and her health insurance isn't covering any more of her physical therapy sessions to regain full use of the arm. I know this dog needs the surgery soon, but if it's in the $5,000 range I may have to suggest to grandma to put her to sleep because Mable's just sooo darn miserable. I may just have to figure out how to bring her to my house with all three dogs...and a possible litter on the way, but it seems like grandma can't handle this one.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow... Wish I could help. Never dealt with it very much.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

The prognosis for Hip Displasia is not a bright one. I worked at a vet clinic for 3 years and we saw several cases, they were sent to Mississippi State University. Its about 2500 per hip for the replacements. Hip Displasia is VERY painful and I have heard that sometimes they dont recover from the surgery esp. if the dog is older. Sorry to hear about it, I know its hard on her! Let us know what happens.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LoveMyBullies said:


> The prognosis for Hip Displasia is not a bright one. I worked at a vet clinic for 3 years and we saw several cases, they were sent to Mississippi State University. Its about 2500 per hip for the replacements. Hip Displasia is VERY painful and I have heard that sometimes they dont recover from the surgery esp. if the dog is older. Sorry to hear about it, I know its hard on her! Let us know what happens.


The Rimadyl is helping with the discomfort. I know about the low success rate you're talking about... When I was little my grandmother had the total hip replacement for her GSD, and he still snapped at other people who messed with his hindquarters... He never had a problem with me, but I like to think that I've been given a gift at birth with animals... it's called patients lol... I've only ran across 1 dog in my entire life that couldn't be handled by me which was a sharpei/pit mix who had been confined to a runner for the last 4 years. I know it's difficult news to break to the family, but i really do think a long sleep for Mable is the best thing.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Ouch. Hate to hear it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is awful. DaVinci has the early stages of Hip Dysplasia. I went with a homopathic remedy. He is getting one 6x calcarea Fluorica, Beef gelatin and cod liver oil. I read an article that one lady did this and after 6mos her dog was almost back to normal. I hope it helps for DaVinci. Good luck with Mable the poor dog I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh wow mikado! Davinci is so young! Let me know if it helps him and I'll see about getting mable on track with a holistic approach. Pain meds will do more harm than good in the long run for Mable. The poor dog was being neglected... they weren't cleaning her wrinkles and she's loosing parts of her hair... Allergies with an infection as well. I brought over some medicated wipes i got from the vet when i first bought indi to have grandma start cleaning the wrinkles which have a yeast infection... her ears, wrinkles and arms have a yeast infection visible to the naked eye. I have a shampoo that im taking to her tonight that I wash neela with... 50 bucks a bottle! lol but it's specifically made to kill the yeast. They need to switch her diet because she is grossly over weight. I got grandma to substitute treats for carrots this week... its a step in the right direction.

Kristin (sydney) got to meet mable while she was visiting and I could tell she was shocked at how akward and slow Mables' "full speed" prior to administering the pain meds. when i brought over the wipes Mable was sooo happy to see me that her full speed was at least 2x as fast as what Kristin saw which is great to see.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have this week end off I will look into more holistic approaches to this problem. Yes DaVinci was diganosied(sp?) at 9 1/2 mos. After he plays he is so crabby he doesn't want anyone near his back end poor guy.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I've heard liquid Glucosamine is better than the pills
such as:
Synflex America, Inc. The Official Website

Hugs to all those babies suffering with this; I hope they get some relief .

Swimming is the best exercise to keep the muscles strong to help support the hips if that is possible for you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I've heard liquid Glucosamine is better than the pills
> such as:
> Synflex America, Inc. The Official Website
> 
> ...


I'll look up the liquid. Thanks for all the help you guys! I wish I could do the swimming to help her, but unfortunately Sinking like Rocks are a trait of the breed! lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

NEELA said:


> I'll look up the liquid. Thanks for all the help you guys! I wish I could do the swimming to help her, but unfortunately Sinking like Rocks are a trait of the breed! lol


 You'll have to get her a life vest and also help support her in the water if you want to try it. That is actually how they do swim therapy a lot of the time.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> You'll have to get her a life vest and also help support her in the water if you want to try it. That is actually how they do swim therapy a lot of the time.


:hammer: lol why didn't I think of that!? Thanks Patch!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

take in a shallow area. That is wat i did with Mikado when he had knee trouble. Mikado doesn't like swimming but he would walk in water that went to his belly. It helped alot. Unfortunatly I live in a cold area and can't do water theraphy all year long unless DaVinci wants to do the polar plunge next week. hahaha


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is awful. DaVinci has the early stages of Hip Dysplasia. I went with a homopathic remedy. He is getting one 6x calcarea Fluorica, Beef gelatin and cod liver oil. I read an article that one lady did this and after 6mos her dog was almost back to normal. I hope it helps for DaVinci. Good luck with Mable the poor dog I feel so bad for her.


 I hope that helps your pup. Keep us posted . That is some interesting stuff. Is your vet supportive of it or our you going to just a homeopath. I ask because i know some old school vets seem to want nothing to do with the newer or natural remedies.

I find it very interesting
Good vets are hard to find it seems


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have one vet that says it is froo foo and one vet that is licensed in Homeopathic medicine. Both are great vets in their area that is why I use both. Dr. Randy is very supportive of what I'm doing with DaVinci he is also the one that set me up with Mikado's herbal medicine. If DaVinci needs rimidyl(sp?) then I head over to Dr. Busby cause Randy doesn't carry any of thet stuff. I hate to use something that only covers up the problem that is why i went homeopathic.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have one vet that says it is froo foo and one vet that is licensed in Homeopathic medicine. Both are great vets in their area that is why I use both. Dr. Randy is very supportive of what I'm doing with DaVinci he is also the one that set me up with Mikado's herbal medicine. If DaVinci needs rimidyl(sp?) then I head over to Dr. Busby cause Randy doesn't carry any of thet stuff. I hate to use something that only covers up the problem that is why i went homeopathic.


 Having a supportive vet really helps. I know what you mean. Masking an issue and not getting it to truly improve is a frustrating battle. I


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the pups - I hope everything gets better for them! My last dog was an Akita/Shepard mix - at 6 months old she began waking me up in the middle of the night SCREAMING in pain..... it was so heartbreaking, all I could do was hold her and massage her and try to ease her discomfort until the vet opened in the morning. I did a year of adequan injections for her (making $10 an hour at the time... $100 a shot - it was rough) - and after all that, she needed a $10,000. surgery (both hips and knees). I think the homeopathic way is the best! The geletin should be very helpful in restoring damaged/lost cartaledge (sp??) - I've also heard glucosamine with chondrotin is amazing (My dad used this on his shepard and added 6 pain free years to the dogs life). Shana, I have a homeopathic book for dogs.... when we have our "play day" I'll bring it to you - may be helpful!
Prayers to you all and your beautiful babes!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i used syneflex it was worth the money imo


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im looking at the synflex, but there's no "additional information" like the ingredience and dosage. Any one know where I can find that info?

Thanks Wheezie I'm glad to find a first hand reference.


----------

